# Splitting 'cello and bass



## drmdjones

Hi, I noticed that Mozart gives independent lines to 'cello and bass at m. 100 of symphony 39 (1788) in Eb first movement. I believe that this is the first time he's done this in a symphony.

Does anyone know of an earlier instance of this either by Mozart or another composer? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## nobilmente

I'd say there are some Haydn examples, but not particularly easy to find. However, there are DB solos in quite a few of his symphonies, e.g.: https://doublebassblog.org/2010/11/haydn-orchestral-bass-solos-played-by-john-feeney.html . Unlike Mozart, since he knew all his musicians so well due to being a long-term resident kappelmeister there are examples of beautiful solos for most of the orchestral instruments to be found in the symphonies.


----------



## drmdjones

Thanks, I will play Haydn-go-seek.


----------



## GSHAPIROY

Mozart divided these parts frequently, see, for example, the Andante of the piano concerto K. 482 (1786), or the opening (m. 3) of the Jupiter Symphony K. 551 (1788) (although composed later than the example in the main post), or, for some earlier examples:
Piano Concerto in B-Flat Major, K. 450/I (1784), m. 9
Piano Concerto in D Major, K. 451/I (1784), m. 86
Le Nozze di Figaro, K. 492 (1784), Overture, m. 7

However, by the later romantic time, these parts were often written independently of each other.


----------

